# Emerald Ash Borer, Imidacloprid and Bees



## greengecko (Dec 16, 2008)

Many states are now aggressively spraying ash trees to stop the spread of Emerald Ash Borer. The most widely tested insecticide for control of Emerald Ash Borer is imidacloprid, which is available under several brand names for use by professional applicators and homeowners.

Imidacloprid Effects on Bee Population


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Today I saw somewhere that a parasitic wasp is being released to help control EAB.

Tom


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

NY State DEC has spent huge amounts of money to slow down the infestation of Emerald Ash Bore Beetles. I wish they had jkust given that money to me, because, no matter what, they won't stop it or eradicate it. The money was just thrown away, imo.


----------



## Ma-Honey (Aug 8, 2010)

The goal of DEC and NYSDAM is to slow the spread of this pest by educating the public about the dangers of moving wood around. In NY there are two infestations, the first in the western part of the state that was expected due to the infestations in the neighboring states, the second on the east side of NY was a result of campers bringing infested firewood in from an infested area. NY has accepted the fact that EAB won't be eradicated but there may be a natural pest that will help keep it in check. For now buy your firewood local. I'd hate to live in a state where the state tree is Ailanthus.
Its similar problem that we have with bees and bee diseases.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Then why weren't the same procedures that were initially used against tracheal mites and then varroa mites used to combat EAB?


----------



## Ma-Honey (Aug 8, 2010)

And those procedures were???? ( Forgive me I'm new to beekeeping)


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

APHIS located the infested colonies and burned, or depopulated, all colonies in a 50 miles radius.


----------



## Ma-Honey (Aug 8, 2010)

They tried that approach with EAB in Michigan and took down millions of trees and it still didn't work.
The main problem with burning the hives to stop diseases is that they have to be found first. In NY with the requirement to register bees removed, a ten fold increase in hobbist bee keepers and no inspectors due to budget restrictions, it would be a challenge today to find all the hives in a 50 sq mile radius.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

It doesn't work. That is my point. No matter what Pests and Diseases get around. Even if all transportation of honeybees or firewood ceased EAB and Honeybee Pests and Diseases would still go where they will go.

There once was a proposal to build an electric fence along the Panama Canal, a Giant Bug Zapper, in order to stop AHB from going into Mexico and the US. Seems like I heard of a fence to stop migrations of people into the US from Mexico too.


----------



## greengecko (Dec 16, 2008)

Because of its high persistence a significant quantity of imidaclorprid used to treat emerald ash borers may remain in the soil for several years. Consequently, other plants including those more attractive to bees growing on soil previously exposed to imidacloprid may take up the substance via their roots and become hazardous for bees.


----------



## Grizbee (Sep 23, 2009)

Here in N. Michigan the basswood grows on the same ground as the ash, being a major nectar source when it blooms, this is definately food for thought


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

Do you have any evidence to support the claim that imidacloprid persists in soil for several years? Odd that such a thing would be true, yet ash trees require treatment every year to reduce the chances of infestation by emerald ash borer.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

We're Americans. When we have a problem we can't solve, we pass a law and spend money. That way we can feel like we did something.


----------



## greengecko (Dec 16, 2008)

Kieck said:


> Do you have any evidence to support the claim that imidacloprid persists in soil for several years? Odd that such a thing would be true, yet ash trees require treatment every year to reduce the chances of infestation by emerald ash borer.


In a regulatory note on imidacloprid from the Health Canada Pest Management Regulatory Agency (PMRA), it is noted that the dissipation time, DT50, for imidacloprid is in the order of 1-2 years (PMRA 2001).

Mulye (1996) reviewed a two-year field lysimeter investigation in Germany using imidacloprid applied to seed potatoes (Hellpointner 1994 a,b) and from the study results calculated a DT50 of approximately 2 years, indicating that the compound would persist in soil.


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

I read the reference (both cited in a document produced by the Canadian Council of Ministers for the Environment) you used, greengecko. If you look at the details of the studies cited, the researchers all note that dissipation of imidacloprid occurs more rapidly in the presence of light, the presence of moisture, and in vegetated areas (especially cropped areas). Under those sorts of conditions, the dissipation time seems to be less than 229 days, often less than 100 days.

As this specific sort of application pertains to bees, most recommendations for treatment of ash trees with imidacloprid focus on protecting specific ornamental plantings (not usually general applications). I suspect the risk to honey bees from this specific source is pretty minimal, especially compared to the widespread use of pesticides in most locations.


----------

